# Please help! Anyone with IKEA crib?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,

I want to get an IKEA crib today but I can't get information about two different height setting. Our bed is very low to the ground so I'm worried that even with the lowest setting, the crib mattress might not be leveled with mine when sidecarded. Can anyone who has a IKEA crib measure me the lowest setting, from the bottom of the leg to the base of the mattress? Thanks!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the Ikea Sniglar crib and the bottom hole for the mattress platform is 6 inches from the floor and my mattress plus the mattress platform is about 6 inches so at the lowest setting the top of the mattress would be about 12 inches from the floor.

We have the crib sidecared to our low ikea bed and DS actually had to drill new holes for the pieces that go into the frame and holed up the mattress platform so that our mattress and the crib mattress would be level. The lowest setting was two low and the highest setting was way to high, our new holes are at 12 inches above the floor.

So if you or your partner (or mom or someone) is handy and knows how to measure and drill wood properly you can just put in new holes at whatever height you need.


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, 6 inches are too low! I was going to buy Gulliver. Probably same. It only has two settings. Thanks for the info. Anyone has a Gulliver crib? Please let me know the measurement if you can! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have the Leksvig crib. It also only has 2 settings. I will measure it tonight for you but I can tell you, it is SUPER low. We don't have it sidecarred and it is so low that when I try to lean over to pat my son's back, it kills me. I loved the price but I think it is way too low.


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

We have the Hermelin, which is very similar to the Gulliver, and it's low! I think the slats on the lowest position are about 6", and the mattress (we got a Sultan Blunda from IKEA) adds 3" more.

I agree with butterfly mommy, and think you'd have good luck drilling holes to the exact height- the way these cribs are constructed (so that one whole side can be off for the toddler bed setting) make them pretty good for sidecarring.

We don't sidecar with the crib (we did both mattresses directly on the floor for a while, after DD tried to stand up in the cosleeper), but I've found that it's well made and very sturdy. I get in with her at least once a night, and it holds our combined weight of ~200 lbs with no problem. It's cramped, for sure, but at least I know her bed is comfortable and the mattress is firm!


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the Gulliver, but babe's napping right now. Lowest setting is low and I would guess about 6 inches like the others said. Also would second PP's suggestions that other holes could be drilled to make another height setting.

I LOVE this crib. We had a used drop-side crib that was kind of rickety and just not working for us. The Gulliver is so sturdy and simple and low to the ground. Much easier to put a sleeping babe in and to pat the babe in the middle of the night or whatever. Really nice crib.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes. Measured it. 6" on the lowest setting for the Gulliver.


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok - I measured and with a standard mattress (I didn't get an Ikea mattress) the top of the mattress is 13 inches off of the floor.

I think the mattress is about 6" thick. My DS stole the tape measure and was off to measure everything in the house so I couldn't measure the mattress itself


----------



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

We also have the Lesvik crib, but it's almost dead even with our Malmo bed. We converted it to the toddler bed and parked it right next to my side of the bed, so DS sleeps in there now. I didn't know you could sidecar IKEA cribs. How does that work?


----------

